

What the Tesla founders' feud can teach entrepreneurs - ca98am79
http://blogs.reuters.com/small-business/2009/06/22/tesla-founders-feud-a-cautionary-tale/

======
jerryji
I find myself learning nothing (other than a few high profile
startups/founders' anecdotes) after reading the entire article -- maybe
someone else can teach me.

